# Medieval classical music of Occitania ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay here a short introduction to occitania, occitania is a contrie in a contrie (that is France) they have there own language or patois called langue Oc, like the red wive they produce, i chet whit some occitans, back than , they were very friendly people.

They said to me if you ever come to France , forget Paris come see us instead.I know ars subtilior spawn out of occitania but what about ancient medieval musique of occitania (ars antiqua) ancient lore occitania.

If im correct they are close to catalans in linguistic hmm, they are cousins(maybe).Anyone here familiar whit there brend of music early music that is. ars antiqua ars nova...

To me Occitania is a strange place, not strange has in stupid or wacky but fairly mysterious and may i dare say exotic.

:tiphat:

Any occitanians or musicologist whant to share something whit me life buy this get this or you need this?


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

Since you seem to be interested in the cultural/historical background, you could try this:






about the massacre perpetrated by the French against the Cathars of Carcassonne

https://www.amazon.com/Royaume-Croisade-Albegeois-Tragédie-Cathare/dp/B002SKMGDY


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

Savall, again: EL CANT DE LA SIBIL·LA PROVENÇAL (13th century)


----------

